# "Not Leo" has a new Home



## Southern by choice (Jul 10, 2016)

Last month was busy and I have not had time to update- or maybe I did... sadly I cannot remember. 

"Not Leo" is now Aslan. 
The family has been wanting him since he was 8-9 months old. They have visited him and loved him for so long. Long story short the wife and children gifted Aslan ( aka not leo) to the dad! Fathers day! 
We all coordinated for a month and the day of... it was hysterical... texting in code... phone calls in code.... but it was awesome! He was completely surprised.
They have 4 of our goats and so it is family that Aslan went to.
We are very blessed to have wonderful people for our dogs!
We tied balloons to his collar and stayed around the side of their house when he came out. (the dad)

Aslan was being started as a therapy dog as well as a LGD. They are hoping to continue on. To show how stable he is notice the balloons? Well at one point their cat came up... Aslan sniffed the cat freaked... Aslan was cool and calm... didn't go after the cat etc... but just then one of the balloons popped- keep in mind the balloons are attached to him. He never flinched. Another popped... nothing.
He will make a REAL therapy dog. He went right in with his goats, the family is doing great with him.

Back legs on one bench seat front legs over the back and on another seat! LOL



 

Surprise! 


 



 



 

LOL Typical LGD style!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 10, 2016)

Look at that tiny little "goat"...is it real?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 11, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Look at that tiny little "goat"...is it real?


That is half cafe- she is so BIG now... LOL her new name is "Lily".
She is a bold lil thing.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jul 11, 2016)

I just really love those photos- such a sweet story! What a calm boy, and I hope the new family really enjoys "Aslan"


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 11, 2016)

very nice!!


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 12, 2016)

Very happy for Alsan (Not Leo), and the family who received him. He is a hunka-hunka dog


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 12, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Very happy for Alsan (Not Leo), and the family who received him. He is a hunka-hunka dog



He is such a great dog!

@Latestarter  My "picks" which were my collared dogs- have been the cream of the crop... Mel being Orange collar, I was thinking about him yesterday wondering what he'd be like if he were here. 
He was one of "my" dogs. 

Green collar is amazing! I will have to put up some links of videos the owners had done. They just had a huge event and he was a STAR! 

Very proud of all the dogs in this litter.


----------



## TAH (Jul 12, 2016)

Very sweet. He is so pretty/handsome. His new owners look so happy.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 12, 2016)

Good story. Awesome beginning to his new life with his new family.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 18, 2016)

Went to visit with the family this past weekend.
"Aslan" ( formerly Not Leo) is doing great! 
He loves his family and takes his role quite serious.
I will share later about some of the great things he is doing being their sole LGD! And a few scary moments as well.


----------



## Dage (Jul 18, 2016)

He´s BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 18, 2016)

They were/are ALL beautiful! His brother is my avatar!


----------



## Dage (Jul 18, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> They were/are ALL beautiful! His brother is my avatar!



I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 18, 2016)

@Latestarter  & @Dage   Thank you both. Dage- Latestarter got one of our pups that was evaluated as companion with LGD traits. IOW he was pretty adaptable to being a pet/house guardian but certainly has the potential for LGD work. I don't think "Mel" will take much time to acclimate as a guardian full time when Latestarter gets his herd. This pup was one of my "Picks". 

Truly I could have a whole other litter JUST like this one was and I would keep EVERY ONE OF THEM! 
This was a great pairing. The sire and dam is my avatar. 

I prefer to train them up as opposed to placing them young however there are some people I have placed them young with. (4 months-5 months)

We still cannot figure out why "Leo" ended up so TALL! Mutant I tell ya.
I will try and get a new pic of Leo.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 18, 2016)

Leo... Man, what a HUGE dog! He got a double dose of Toli leg length and Pyr size/girth.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 18, 2016)

He grew up to be so beautiful!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 18, 2016)

All these pups have turned out to be amazing.


----------



## sadieml (Jul 18, 2016)

SOOO true!  I never ceased to be amazed by the stories Southern tells about them.  Makes me wish we could get one. They all sound incredible, and are incredibly beautiful to boot.  Maybe one day, if we're in the market for a companion dog (for DH, since he has MS) someone in this bloodline will come through for us.  You never know.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 18, 2016)

I just saw this. He is gorgeous!   Glad this worked out!

This makes my heart happy.


----------

